# VLCD??



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi guys i have been investigating the effects of following a very low calorie diet after reading about the HCG diet. I have found this study in regards to VLCD and either cardio or resistance exercise, just wondering what you guys think about these kinds of diets?

OBJECTIVE: Utilization of very-low-calorie diets (<layer id="google-toolbar-hilite-1" style="background-color: Cyan; color: black;">VLCD</layer>) for weight loss results in loss of lean body weight (LBW) and a decrease in resting metabolic rate (RMR). The addition of aerobic exercise does not prevent this. The purpose of this study was to examine the effect of intensive, high volume resistance training combined with a <layer id="google-toolbar-hilite-2" style="background-color: Cyan; color: black;">VLCD</layer> on these parameters. METHODS: Twenty subjects (17 women, three men), mean age 38 years, were randomly assigned to either standard treatment control plus diet (C+D), n = 10, or resistance exercise plus diet (R+D), n = 10. Both groups consumed 800 kcal/day liquid formula diets for 12 weeks. The C+D group exercised 1 hour four times/week by walking, biking or stair climbing. The R+D group performed resistance training 3 days/week at 10 stations increasing from two sets of 8 to 15 repetitions to four sets of 8 to 15 repetitions by 12 weeks. Groups were similar at baseline with respect to weight, body composition, aerobic capacity, and resting metabolic rate. RESULTS: Maximum oxygen consumption (Max VO2) increased significantly (p<0.05) but equally in both groups. Body weight decreased significantly more (p<0.01) in C+D than R+D. The C+D group lost a significant (p<0.05) amount of LBW (51 to 47 kg). No decrease in LBW was observed in R+D. In addition, R+D had an increase (p<0.05) in RMR O2 ml/kg/min (2.6 to 3.1). The 24 hour RMR decreased (p<0.05) in the C+D group. CONCLUSION: The addition of an intensive, high volume resistance training program resulted in preservation of LBW and RMR during weight loss with a <layer id="google-toolbar-hilite-3" style="background-color: Cyan; color: black;">VLCD</layer>.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?itool=abstractplus&db=pubmed&cmd=Retrieve&dopt=abstractplus&list_uids=10204826


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> Hi guys i have been investigating the effects of following a very low calorie diet after reading about the HCG diet. I have found this study in regards to VLCD and either cardio or resistance exercise, just wondering what you guys think about these kinds of diets?
> 
> OBJECTIVE: Utilization of very-low-calorie diets (<LAYER id=google-toolbar-hilite-1 style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: cyan">VLCD</LAYER>) for weight loss results in loss of lean body weight (LBW) and a decrease in resting metabolic rate (RMR). The addition of aerobic exercise does not prevent this. The purpose of this study was to examine the effect of intensive, high volume resistance training combined with a <LAYER id=google-toolbar-hilite-2 style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: cyan">VLCD</LAYER> on these parameters. METHODS: Twenty subjects (17 women, three men), mean age 38 years, were randomly assigned to either standard treatment control plus diet (C+D), n = 10, or resistance exercise plus diet (R+D), n = 10. Both groups consumed 800 kcal/day liquid formula diets for 12 weeks. The C+D group exercised 1 hour four times/week by walking, biking or stair climbing. *The R+D group performed resistance training 3 days/week at 10 stations increasing from two sets of 8 to 15 repetitions to four sets of 8 to 15 repetitions by 12 weeks.* Groups were similar at baseline with respect to weight, body composition, aerobic capacity, and resting metabolic rate. RESULTS: Maximum oxygen consumption (Max VO2) increased significantly (p<0.05) but equally in both groups. Body weight decreased significantly more (p<0.01) in C+D than R+D. *The C+D group lost a significant (p<0.05) amount of LBW (51 to 47 kg). No decrease in LBW was observed in R+D.* In addition, R+D had an increase (p<0.05) in RMR O2 ml/kg/min (2.6 to 3.1). The 24 hour RMR decreased (p<0.05) in the C+D group. CONCLUSION: The addition of an intensive, high volume resistance training program resulted in preservation of LBW and RMR during weight loss with a <LAYER id=google-toolbar-hilite-3 style="COLOR: black; BACKGROUND-COLOR: cyan">VLCD</LAYER>.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?itool=abstractplus&db=pubmed&cmd=Retrieve&dopt=abstractplus&list_uids=10204826


Woody - can you get the full text for me...?

The abstract is badly written.

It reads as though the C+D group lost 51kg to 47kg of LBW in 12 weeks, without stating what their fat loss was.

I think it means they lost 4kg (51kg - 47kg)


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

I see what you mean, it took a little digging but i found it: http://www.jacn.org/cgi/content/full/18/2/115


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nothing wrong with vlcd's per se, as long as steps are taken to preserve LBM as the study notes. So, go for it BUT look out for...

Enough resistance exercise to preserve LBM.

Enough fibre, fats and protein to maintain general health (ie most kcals should be cut from CHO)

Enough minerals etc to preserve hormonal status.

Occasional refeeding with CHO to promote increased BMR and reset leptin levels.

Cheers,

G


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

I was thinking a very VLCD along with CLA and maybe HCG. Along with 4 x weights session a week with ECA on training days.


----------

